

Nvidia  Loses Huge GPU Order Due To Linux Blob - billswift
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEyNTE

======
billswift
Two other articles linked in the OP about Nvidia and linux:

Linus Torvalds Calls NVIDIA The Worst Company Ever,
[http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEyM...](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEyMTc)

and, NVIDIA PR Responds To Torvalds' Harsh Words,
[http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEyM...](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEyMjk)

Both are well worth reading.

------
googoobaby
Because Bad NVidia (shame! shame!) wouldn't give their source code to the
Chinese.

